#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Nerv verletzt nach Fuß-OP ? >

## MaSiLou

Hallo,
ich hatte am Donnerstag eine OP am Fuß ( Exostosenabtragung am Fußrücken).
Es ist soweit alles okay, ich kann schon wieder einigermaßen gut laufen.
Der Fußrücken ist noch geschwollen, aber sonst sieht alles gut aus.
Nur ist die Innenseite vom großen Zeh taub. Rund um die OP-Wunde ist es auch ein bisschen taub. Kann es sein das der Nerv verletzt wurde? Als Narkose wurde eine gute örtliche Betäubung gemacht. Ich hab erst wieder am 10.10. einen Termin, nur muss ich eher handeln wegen der tauben Zehseite oder kann ich abwarten?
LG Manu

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Manu,
das kann schon mal passieren, dass bei OPs kleine Nerven verletzt werden. Normalerweise regenerieren sich diese nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder. Ich denke mal, du kannst die eine Woche noch abwarten.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## josie

Hallo Manu!  

> Kann es sein das der Nerv verletzt wurde?

 Wie Nachtigall schon geschrieben hat, kann das schon sein, es handelt sich dabei aber um Hautnerven, Du bist dann also nicht in der Bewegung eingeschränkt.
Ich habe diverse Op's hinter mir, am Ellbogen z.B. hat sich das Taubheitsgefühl nicht wieder gebessert.
Ich persönlich empfinde das aber nicht als schlimm, das Gelenk ist in der Bewegung nicht eingeschränkt.
LG Josie

----------


## MaSiLou

Hallo, 
vielen Dank euch Zweien :-)
Wisst ihr denn ,wie lange das dauert bisder Knochen abheilt? Mein Arzt sagte mir ich müsste mit 4-6 Wochen rechnen, die ich zu hause bleiben muss. Ich bin aber nahezu schmerzfrei und fnde das ein bisschen komisch. Der Fußrücken ist aber noch ziemlich geschwollen ( evt. mehr als am Anfang.) 
LG manu

----------


## Nachtigall

Damit habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. Ich denke mal, bei dem einen heilt es schneller, bei dem anderen langsamer. Der Arzt wird das schon richtig einschätzen können, denn er hat das ja nicht zum ersten Mal gemacht. Solange die Schwellung andauert, würde ich aber schon vorsichtig sein.

----------


## Taner

Hi Masilou und Co.  
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!? Also bei meinem fall geht es auch um eine Exostosen abtragung zwischen wade und schienbein rechts!habe es am 9.8 also knapp 2 wochen her zum dritten mal im 3 jahr entfernen lassen. Bei den ersten beiden eingriffen ging man rechts am Schienbein rein und entfernte nur ein bißchen also nicht komplett weil die gefahr bestand den hauptnerv zu verletzten.Nach dem es jetzt zum 3 mal nochmal nachgewachsen ist und ich halt am 9.8 wieder unters messer musste war der eingriff diesmal Frontal am Schienbein weil man da besser an die stelle rankam und es komplett entfernen kann. So ist es passiert! was mir aber bei diesem eingriff so gar nicht gefallen hat ist das man fuß auf dem spannen taub ist also es kribbelt als ob ameisen drüber laufen so ungefair...nach dem ich den Arzt darauf angesprochen habe sagte er mir das es normal sei das taubheitsgefühl! :Huh?: ?? Mein orthopäde der heute die fäden gezogen hat bestätigte mir das und fügte hinzu das man eventuell einen nerv beschädigt hat und das eine zeit in anspruch nimmt bis der nerv nachwächst sprich zusammenwächst..könnt ihr mir das so bestätigen :Huh?:  weil wie gesagt die ersten beiden eingriffe hatte ich das nicht und beim aktuellen eingriff habe ich dieses taubheitsgefühl das macht mich halt was stutzig,vielleicht hilft ihr mir mit eurer erfahrung oder der der sowas ähnliches erlebt hat Masilou :Huh?: also fuß bewegen geht so wie die zehen bewegen geht auch. am Spannen taub wenn ich drüber gehe und kratze leichtes brenngefühl. Bitte um info von euch danke Taner

----------


## Charlet

Habe ähnliche Probleme nach einer  Arthroskopie am OSG (31.8). Taubheit an 2 Zehen und unheimliche Nervenschmerzen beim Bewegen der Zehen oder wenn auch nur was gegen den Zeh kam bin ich wirklich vor Schmerzen in die Luft gegangen. Mir sagte man das könne entweder an den Fäden liegen oder daran, dass ein Bluterguss den Nerv komprimiert. Jetzt, nach 3 Wochen ist es ein wenig besser geworden. Taubheit ist noch da, kribbeln ist etwas weniger geworden und ich kann die Zehen ein bisschen bewegen. Allerdings kann ich den Fuß immer noch nicht strecken. Ich kann natürrlich nur von mir reden, aber ich denke hier liegt es auf jeden Fall an diesem Bluterguss. Der Fußrücken ist auch noch geschwollen obwohl der Eingriff am OSG (Anbohrung des Talus, Synovektomie und Debridement) war.  Ist übrigens meine dritte OP am Sprunggelenk und das erste Mal, dass ich dieses Problem habe.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Taner

hi charlet, 
danke für deinen beitrag.hört sich ja auch nicht gut an bei dir !!! hoffe das einer der sich mit der materie auskennt uns beiden eventuell weiterhelfen kann . Sprich halt ob es mit den nerven echt so lange dauert ? oder ob es an irgendwas anderem liegen kann...wünsche dir auch eine gute besserung hoffe das du genauso bald mit dem sport und co anfangen kannst wie ich :-),,,bitte um hilfe leute

----------


## Charlet

Hallo,
also wie gesagt ist es bei mir innerhalb der letzten drei Wochen stetig besser geworden, deswegen denke ich wohl, dass es am Bluterguss liegt. Ich hoffe dass es bei dir auch so ist! Gut ist doch schon mal, dass du keine Schmerzen beim Bewegen des Fußes hast. Was meinte dein Arzt denn, will er das im Auge behalten? Wann musst du nochmal hin? Ich würde da auf jeden Fall nochmal nachhaken. Hast du denn KG?  Ich habe leider noch mind. 6 Monate Sportverbot  :Sad:  
Weiterhin gute Besserung!

----------


## Taner

Krankengymnastik habe ich ab heute angefangen charlet:-)... bei mir wurde es ja abgetragen und mit knochenwachs zugespachtelt oder wie man das definieren mag. Im auge behalten werde ich es auf jeden fall weil ich ja wieder meinen geregelten alltag wieder haben will arbeiten,sport etc...der Arzt meinte das es ganz normal sei und mit der krankengymnastik das alles beschleunigt und in 3,4 wochen nochmal eine Röntgen aufnahme um zu sehen wie der bereich aussieht...also alles eine zeit sache und das NERVT leider aber da müssen wir wohl durch wünsche dir auch eine gute besserung und hoffe das du nicht 6 monate auf sport warten musst :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------

